# Alaska



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a lodge / outfitter in Alaska? Looking for Kings, Halibut and maybe some fly out Rainbows. THANKS!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Tikchik Lodge. Crystal Creek Lodge. 
Been to both and both are great places to go. No halibut fishing at either place I believe.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've got a good friend who can flat out fish and has lived in Alaska for several years now. He fly fishes rivers and ice fishes with great success. Currently he is trying to get his guide business off the ground. If you want his contact information I'll gladly give it to you so you can chat with him and see if you'd like to go out fishing with him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

RW's Alaska in soldotna! It's on the river you catch salmon right by the house anytime you want plus they arrange all other adventures including fly out trips and halibut in homer. You get your own condo and cook your own meals etc very laid back and allot cheaper than all inclusive options.

http://rwfishing.com


----------



## Explorer123 (Oct 13, 2016)

You can google "fishing guides, Kenai Peninsula, Alaska". There are many there that do halibut and salmon trips.
Good luck.


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

I went to this place a number of years ago: http://www.kingfishercharters.co/
Really good for the saltwater stuff and the food was unbelievable.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

Empty Pockets, Tikchik Lodge brings back lots of memories. In 1974 I fish guided out of Golden Horn Lodge; I believe the next lake down from Tikchik. I remember going there once or twice. Best summer of my life. Have you been to Tikchik?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

If you have never been you may consider renting an RV and do everything on your own. Book your own guides and travel wherever you want and stay at one of the numerous parks roadside. The scenery is unmatched. PM me for some guide recommendations.


----------



## olcolby (Jun 4, 2004)

A couple of summers ago had a great experience at the Troutfitters Lodge in Cooper's Landing on the Kenai River. Lots of fishing options in that area. We drifted the river for trout, salmon and dolly garden, took a bush plane to a small remote lake for grayling and Seward to the south or the waters of Cook's Inlet to the west are both about an hour's drive for saltwater fish(halibut, rockfish, cod and sea running salmon). Great folks at the lodge and they were able to set up any typed of fishing you please.
My only complaint was the salmon fishing was not what I expected, all fishing is done with fly equipment and for the salmon you are basically throwing a fly with a 1/2oz weight at the end of the line and trying to snag the fish when the line is snatch as it goes th the fish's jaws -they call it flossing! 
Other than that all the other fishing we did was wonderful! My favorite was the grayling wade fishing on a small glacier feed lake that we had all to ourselves.
The options on the Kenai are endless.
Can't wait to get back!!
Be sure and check the seasons on the salmon runs, the vary quite a bit and it can get very crowded during the peak times. We went in July and it was nice and quiet.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

82dodge said:


> Empty Pockets, Tikchik Lodge brings back lots of memories. In 1974 I fish guided out of Golden Horn Lodge; I believe the next lake down from Tikchik. I remember going there once or twice. Best summer of my life. Have you been to Tikchik?


Yes, I've been there twice and Crystal Creek one time. I thoroughly enjoyed all three experiences.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

rainbow king lodge, best outfit up there and some exclusive areas.


----------



## GWoody (Dec 26, 2010)

*AK Fishing*

Whaler's Cove Lodge is a first class lodge for salmon, halibut and freshwater trout / salmon fishing, absolutely fantastic, my brother and I went last August and we each brought back 125lbs of fillets, I caught the largest released halibut at 67" 155lbs and won t he weekly 2for 1 return trip contest, worth over $4,000.

The service and fishing are second to none, visit their website atwww.whalerscovelodge.com*. *You wouldn't be disappointed, we can't wait to go back!

FYI - if you want King's in SW AK they come in in the June / July timeframe and WCL also runs King tournaments that the guests have a chance to win return trips. They have a TV show on Destination America called Alaska Fishing Paradise and you can stream episodes from their website.

I hope this helps, the good thing is fishing in AK is going to be fantastic wherever you go, pick the package you want and the level of service you want and enjoy!

GWoody


----------



## Capps Guide Service Inc. (Aug 24, 2016)

Alaska Trophy Adventures Lodge out of King Salmon, AK.
www.atalodge.com


----------



## PassTime (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.bearpawadventure.com/

You can customize you fishing adventures here. First class lodging...


----------



## mactx812 (Aug 1, 2011)

Strawberry Lodge Sitka AK


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Brad Waitman @ igiaugig lodge ...

He is in a great location and will put you on silvers and trophy rainbow.
He has his own float plane and will take you to some great rainbow streams for fly fishing. Tell him you want to catch 100 rainbow on fly rod in one day... He will know what to do...

This is his website...









Those are rainbows in the pictures...


----------



## PassTime (Mar 2, 2015)

Try http://www.bearpawadventure.com/ They can customize your trip and with create accommodations...


----------

